# Escaping Nerite and Calcium boosting



## crip_tic (4 Jan 2015)

So I took the plunge and delved into the world of Nerites. 

You can probably guess my problem when I say Shrimp+lowPH, low tech small 15-20L heavily planted tank.

My Onion (Vittina semiconic / Indonesia Red Onion Snail) is escaping outside the water (within a few minutes of moving him back under) and (please I am not a chemist) I'm in need of some advice. I've read all the nerite posts and tried to grasp the chemistry.

My tank contains neocaridina and about 50% planted, no ammonia spike that I've seen, TDS at 130 and lights on for 5 hrs. All parameters stable and settled at a pH of just above 7 at the time of testing. Good water flow from spray bar (no oxygen stone), no dosing ferts and feeding shrimp/nerites biomax which has a small amount of trace elements. Water changes are rain water - but not changed often as the tank balance with shrimp seemed ok with what I was doing - about 2 litre change per month. 

I have two questions - I have read that with the tank being on the low/neutral side, my nerites (2 in the tank - 1 Onion and one Sulawesi Diamond) may need extra calcium - is there a way to do this without raising the gH and pH as my shrimp prefer the water they have regarding pH (but would possibly like a bit more calcium for moulting?)

Secondly - is my Onion Nerite leaving the water because it is too acidic? I have another one in my fish community tank at about pH 7.8-8 and they stay under the water. Will he ever live in the shrimp tank or should I put him back with the fish? My Diamond Nerite seems happy but my horned one died within 24 hrs.

Any suggestions? Many thanks, Louise.


----------



## dw1305 (4 Jan 2015)

Hi all,





crip_tic said:


> .......I have another one in my fish community tank at about pH 7.8-8 and they stay under the water. Will he ever live in the shrimp tank or should I put him back with the fish? My Diamond Nerite seems happy but my horned one died within 24 hrs. Any suggestions? Many thanks, Louise.


Louise you have answered your own question, your Nerites just need harder water.

cheers Darrel


----------



## crip_tic (4 Jan 2015)

But is there a way to add calcium without raising the pH in the shrimp tank?


----------



## X3NiTH (4 Jan 2015)

I use BeeShrimp Mineral GH+ to add minerals back to the water for my shrimp tanks, doesn't mess with the pH.


----------



## Lindy (5 Jan 2015)

I have a bit of cuttlefish bone in my tanks that have snails or shrimp in them. I haven't found it altering the chemistry but the smallest tank is 54l so might be a different story in a smaller tank. Unfortunately it doesn't stop corrosion on the shell by acidic water and some of my largest ramshorns look like they've been in a shootout.


----------

